
TinkerCAD reopens, purchased by AutoDesk - iancarroll
http://blog.tinkercad.com/2013/05/18/autodesk_tinkercad/
======
kaib
I'm Kai, one of the founders of Tinkercad. If anyone has questions I'm happy
to answer here.

~~~
chubot
What's happening to Airstone? Is the team now back working on Tinkercad
instead?

~~~
kaib
This was a pure asset deal, no personnel moved to Autodesk. The team will
continue working full time on Airstone.

~~~
carterschonwald
Could you elaborate on the HPC elements of what you're doing? I'm somewhat
unfamiliar with the simulation/modeling tooling ecosystem (beyond a fuzzy "mix
of computational geometry, physics and numerical computing probably happens
here" view point).

What are some good starting points for understanding the landscape of such
tools?

Context: I'm a few months away from rolling out (from my company, Wellposed)
some pretty interesting HPC grade numerical computing products/tools and it
seems like the simulation/modelling ecosystem might be one segment that might
find my Wellposed tools intriguing.

~~~
kaib
I think we might have something out of interest for Wellposed. Fire me an
email at kai@airstonelabs.com and lets talk more.

------
neovive
This is wonderful news! TinkerCAD fits perfectly as a bridge into AutoDesk's
123D family of modeling applications. I wouldn't be surprised to see TinkerCAD
integrated with 123D Design in the future. It's also a great way to introduce
younger audiences to the AutoDesk brand as a long-term bridge to 3D Max and
Maya.

------
marcamillion
Wow....the sheer joy from the commenters is quite telling.

I don't think I have ever seen that sort of reaction for an acquisition of any
web property before - except maybe YouTube going to Google and not MSFT.

------
GRMA
What an unexpected outcome! Wow!

